# Relocating from India to Australia



## Balacs (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello,

I am a IT professional with 6 plus years of industry experience currently working in India. I would like to relocate to Australia. 

I completed my 3 year Engineering Diploma (10+2+3) .

My Wife is also having similar education background and the same work experience(6 + plus years) working in the same domain.

I do see lot of opportunities in Australia for the Domain which we are working on, However,most of the employers prefer a person which has work permit in Australia.

Will I be able to apply for work permit from India? and also is there any restriction for a Diploma holder to applyvisa/work in Australia.

Also can somebody suggest, which Visa type shall we apply for if we dont have any restrictions to work there ?

Please suggest.


----------



## FABIO26 (May 28, 2013)

Balacs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a IT professional with 6 plus years of industry experience currently working in India. I would like to relocate to Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Balacs...lgo through the link and see what fits into your profile

Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

There is no restriction for Diploma people. But you can apply thru trades, like Electronic engineering technician, Electric engineering technician (check out in Skilled Occupation List of respective states)
I am not sure if ACS can consider 10+2+3 as an Engineer and assess the profile.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Balacs,

Send an email to [email protected] asking do they consider diplomas in IT. I know Engineers Australia considers diplomas in other main streams like Elec/Mech etc. Give it a try no harm. More info at https://www.acs.org.au/contact-us/skills-assessment.

Good Luck


----------



## thasariya (Jul 15, 2013)

You should visit the Official website of the Immigration Department of Australia as well as Embassy of Australia in New Delhi for further clarification about Diploma holders.


----------



## negidude26 (Feb 6, 2014)

Redtape said:


> Hi Balacs,
> 
> Send an email to [email protected] asking do they consider diplomas in IT. I know Engineers Australia considers diplomas in other main streams like Elec/Mech etc. Give it a try no harm. More info at https://www.acs.org.au/contact-us/skills-assessment.
> 
> Good Luck


HI ,

After 10th I have Done ITI in draughtsman mech. (2 yrs) then 3 year diploma in mech.

I have query whether ITI is acceptable by EA or not ?


----------

